# Furring a ceiling lower.



## Antropovsky (Apr 12, 2014)

Furring a ceiling Lower. About to fur a ceiling level, and am curious of the process. I install my 1x3 furring strips perpendicular to the joists. But do I install the drywall perpendicular to the furring strips or parallel? I only ask because online some say perpendicular/some say parallel. 

Also if I put the furring strips on 16" centers, is it ok to use 1/2 drywall, opposed to 5/8? 

Thanks.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Drywall goes perpendicular to whatever you are attaching it too. Yeah you can go 16" or 12" centers and use half inch unless you need 5/8 for fire code or something..


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Who is telling you to put your drywall parallel?


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

Run the plasterboard perpendicular .


----------



## Antropovsky (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks for the responses guys, I have one more question. This is an old house im remodeling.. and settlement has caused the house to slope one direction. So the ceiling and the floor in this kitchen area both slope the same direction (as does the rest of the house). When I install the furring strips to the roof in the kitchen area. Should I level it, or should I continue to slope it the way of the floor?


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

Level. So your cabinets will run level.


----------



## Antropovsky (Apr 12, 2014)

heavy_d said:


> Who is telling you to put your drywall parallel?


I googled furring the ceiling, and I found a few links, one definitely explained it that way.


----------



## Antropovsky (Apr 12, 2014)

kiteman said:


> Level. So your cabinets will run level.


That was quick, thanks. If cabinets weren't in the equation though, I'd assume that it would be still level?


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

I would. Don't compound the problem.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I usually fur directly to the joists.


----------



## sandshooter (Dec 30, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I usually fur directly to the joists.


how bad is the slope?


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

It depends if you won't pick it ie above cabinets if it's not to bad just work on a nice straight ceiling. .


----------



## kingcarpenter (Jan 30, 2015)

*furring ceiling down*

Rock goes perp and should be 5/8. Why would you run cabinets down hill?


----------



## hthome (Feb 10, 2015)

http://www.gypsum.org/wp/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/GA-216-2010.html
Read pages 10-15. Then read the whole thing, lots of good info there. Technical data is your best friend. Corporations spend millions of dollars on product testing, use it to your advantage. Also your sales rep should have a big fat binder of these stuffed somewhere or on the pc like that one. I also fur directly to joists unless it needs to be leveled like this one or I am installing ceiling tile to match in rentals. Either way hang perpendicular and thickness depends on code and framing spacing.


----------

